# Drakon?



## Anonim (Nov 15, 2019)

I received an email drakon was having a sale. My whole database is a clusterfuck from getting hacked a while ago. The email was from aas forums and drakon thinks im LE. I like that source and i dont wanna loose it over bullshit someone plz help me wether drakonrep or MOD por favor. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 15, 2019)

Never heard of that lab.  What forum are they from?  Maybe ask at whatever forum they sponsor at?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 18, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Never heard of that lab.



Me neither.


----------



## Anonim (Nov 18, 2019)

The Admin said:


> Me neither.



I truly apologise, i ran everything on tapatalk platform and its a mess. I appreciate you guys taking the time to answer my thread. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

